# Fiorenzato f64 evo for £150 w/ cracked screen - yay or nay?



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi all,

First thread (go easy!)

To cut a long story short, I've had a cheap crap DeLonghi espresso thing for a while and have caught the bug and want to do it 'properly' without throwing a tonne of money at it whilst I 'learn'. Looking at getting a Classic or Silvia machine. Thread;

Found a guy locally selling a Fiorenzato f64 evo for £150 with a damaged screen, he says it's in full working order and the screen damage is just cosmetic, tbh the damage doesn't bother me at all and if it gets me a great grinder for a steal I'm happy to take the damage on the chin. The screen might even be repairable.

Assuming it all works, is in good nick (notwithstanding the screen) and it seems legit if/when I go and have a look, does it seem like a good buy?

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I don't know much about the F64, I know some others here have used them so I'll let them comment.

I would like to know how it came to be smashed to pieces, possible drop?

The screen assembly can be replaced as a whole but you're looking at more than the price of the grinder. Perhaps the glass could be replaced separately but since there's a capacitive touch screen you're likely going to find you can't buy just the glass layer.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Yeh I'll ask for sure.

I'm not too fussed if it's not repairable as long as it works. I'm not going to be thumping it by any means so I'd hope if it works now it's likely not to deteriorate further over time - although it's always a risk with anything 2nd hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

These are great grinders and at that money it's a no brainer


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> These are great grinders and at that money it's a no brainer


This took a bit of a turn, I found a La Cimbali Magnum OD, new-ish Ti burs, full working order, just been stripped, cleaned and rebuilt by an enthusiastic ex-coffee shop owner who clearly knows his stuff and sounds very much like he's looked after it, for £250. After a bit of googling and speaking to the seller over the phone it seemed like a no brainer. So I'm collecting it Saturday!

If anyone wants this and can meet me at the Park Plaza Victoria on Saturday lunch time, you can have it for the asking price + 1kg of any half decent beans (for my trouble). Or if you happen to live between Bracknell and London I can drop it off, long shot but you never know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

